# Put In A In Dash Dvd Player And Boom!



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

:confused OK I HAVE AN 06 GOAT AND I JUST HAD A IN DASH DVD PLAYER PUT IN. IT WORKED AWESOME UNTIL THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT CAME ON 2 DAYS LATER. BUT THE CAR STILL RAN OK. BUT AS I KEPT DRIVING IT GOT WORSE AND WORSE. SO I HAD IT TOWED TO THE DEALER. THEY SAID THAT THE CAR CAN NOT HANDLE AN AFTER MARKET RADIO AND THAT THE DVD PLAYER MESSED WITH THE COMPUTER SYSTEM. THEY SAID IT WAS MAKING THE CAR DUMP WAY TO MUCH FUEL AND IT CLOGGED THE CAT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE OVER 90%. THEY SHOWED ME HOW THE CAR RAN DIFFERENTLY FROM WHEN IT WAS HOOKED UP AND NOT. SO I KNOW THEY WEREN'T B.S. ING ME. ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS?


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

that is some FUNNY poop right there! i dont care who you are! hahahha


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*?????*

y is it so funny. if u think it is then what is the problem.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have seen quite a few GTOs with aftermarket stereo systems. If it is indeed causing problems with the car, I would point to improper installation.


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> y is it so funny. if u think it is then what is the problem.


that the dealer is blaming it on the radio, should have them check the airfilter too( if you changed yours ) they are going to look for ANY REASON NOT TO WORK ON YOUR CAR! leave with the car go to a local stereo shop or local electrician and have them look at. get it in writing that the radio had nothing to do with anything else, it will help when you threaten to go to court


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*With the On Board Computer controlling most everything of a car these days, it would not surprise me that there is a misreading from the radio being sent to the OBC causing problems. Stereo Codes being relayed has been changed and it could be warning the OBC something is a miss. It may be a simple reset that will cure it. A good rapport with the dealer could make the issue curable by overriding the code.*


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Anthony k said:


> that the dealer is blaming it on the radio, should have them check the airfilter too( if you changed yours ) they are going to look for ANY REASON NOT TO WORK ON YOUR CAR! leave with the car go to a local stereo shop or local electrician and have them look at. get it in writing that the radio had nothing to do with anything else, it will help when you threaten to go to court


Don't threaten to go to court. Threaten to go to GM. They will probably comply form then on.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*well*

well the car is already fixed. my dad (im only 20) went to GM and bitched them out and so they fixed everything 4 free. but they put the stock radio back in and so now i have a 1000 dollar dvd player just sitting there i want 2 put it back in. but i don't want the same problem to occur cause im pretty sure there not going to fix it again. so i think it might of been installed incorrectly but im not sure. i guess i should just take it 2 a stereo shop and see if they can tell how it was installed and if it was correct or not. cause its no longer in there as i said before so it might be hard 2 tell.:confused any help would be great


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Whats the DVD for? It's a GTO. Im kinda concentrated on beating all the crap trying to race me, doin 140 on backroads, powersliding around turns. And as for any passengers, they are just holding on and praying.


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

I was thinking about this and I don't see how the radio can affect it unless it's miswired. I can't think of any reason for an aftermarket radio to be connected to the serial data bus in the car. My guess is it's miswired and something is incorrectly wired to the data bus line.

Someone correct me if I am wrong here. I've driven my 04 GTO without the radio installed and nothing bad happened. Since it doesn't care if the radio is missing, there is no reason for an aftermarket radio to cause problems unless it's miswired.

TK


----------



## GT Oohhh (Jan 30, 2007)

*DVD player*

I got a 7" flip out touch screen DVD player with an Ipod hookup along with an amp and a 12" JL W6 sub and I have had no problems whatsoever... I have had this all installed for about a year and a half now. Did you communicate this problem to the person who installed the stereo? Maybe they have some idea about what's causing the problem. Did you go to another dealer?

And as far as being 20, I feel your pain. I had just turned 20 when I got my GTO and I can't even tell you the problems I was having, but no one took me seriously. I guess they all figured a 20 year old girl didn't know what she was talking about... eventually I did take my problems to GM and, even tho it took a year, they did wind up awarding me a settlement for all my "pain and suffering"...

Good luck with the stereo... even tho it's excessive I understand your desire to put a good system in there. Keep me posted on how you make out.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a in-dash DVD as well, I had a problem with my guages going nuts about a week after install, they tried to blame the radio as well! They reset the computer and said they foung a loose ground on the back of the engine, no problems since, been over a year!


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I dont think that its the setero itself, i think it was wrong installion..i installed my in dash dvd and ive never had any problem what so ever..


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I've installed 100+ stereos in cars from a 64 1/2 mustang coupe to my 04 gto, to an 1984 300zx aniversary edition that had eight speakers in each seat and 3 factory amps and the original harness had been cut. Never had a problem that ever messed with the running of the car. 
It was either a really bad mess of a wiring job (because everything is plug & play nowadays) or you have a different problem they fixed.


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

^^I agree
Ive been installing sterio's in cars since I was 15 and did it professionally for 2 years, making some pretty extreme audio/visual systems. I'm 23 now and have never had an issue with a car not running correctly worse thing I've really ran into was blowing some fuses. Well except when I accidently lite my buddys 3rd gen camaro's carpet on fire when I was 16 not having a very good concept of what I was doing.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

How exactly did you hook this dvd player up? For a dealer to say that your car can't handle an aftermarket stereo is BULL- you can put ANY stereo into ANY car as long as its wired correctly- Did you get a wire harness with this player that hooks into the stock wires?? Are you running any amps? factory or aftermarket speakers?Did you hook up the neutral switch safety wire on the dvd player- that could be the only thing that could tie into the obc. basically all you need is a ground wire( to the chassis usually black), a constant power(right to the battery,usually yellow) and a wire into the fuse box that gets hot when you turn the car on (usually the RADIO fuse, usually a red wire)then run your speakers or amps first if you have them. I have seen many GTOs with in dash dvd with NO problem. get the override code so you can watch dvds any time, just disables the neutral/park safety switch
but if you are not comfortable doing this stuff bring it to a pro


----------



## jerseymike68 (Aug 25, 2009)

nice sources here


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jerseymike68 said:


> nice sources here


Somebody ban this bot!:shutme


----------

